# How to get them to move in



## kandus88 (Jul 26, 2019)

Hello I am new here and glad to meet you. 
I am in a town that has about 27-32 pigeons. they hang out in my yard every day and I feed them and have water for them. The sit on the roof or the wires. I have a shed that I made a hole in for them to go in. a couple went in the hole and came out and never went in again. The hole leads to a nice 8 foot by 3 foot closed in area for them. i put food in but they dont seem to want to stay in there. the hole to go in is approx. 8inces by 6 iinches. And a shelf for them to sit on outside is about 4 feet long and 8 inches wide. they sit on the shelf and eat but the dont want to go in and stay there. There is just the one hole. I wonder how I can get them in there becauase the town is netting the area that they are currently living in. They want to kill them all but i wont let that happen. what can i do. Also I have been feeding them for 2 years daily and they still take off when i go around. it hurts my feelings lol .Also the hold is about 6 feet off the ground


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

You could make the door bigger and put large box perches inside . The landing should be deeper, 12 inches to 2ft, then you could feed on the landing and inside . If they start going inside more , slowly reduce the feed on the landing and only feed inside . With the perches and box perches that may suit them better and see it as a potential nesting and roosting place, but that does not mean they won’t go out to fly. If they did start nesting inside then I would use fake eggs for hatch control. 

If this worked then you would have to be careful about and look up your locations ordinance about housing pigeons. 

To be in harmony with the group trying to net them, you could inquire and say you are setting up a breeding place where hatch control can be accomplished, thus taking control of the population, which works well and is more humane than netting and killing.


----------

